# graphisch in C programmieren



## konfus123 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wer alles graphisch also api oder was anderes in C Programmiert?

mfg konfus123


----------



## RedWing (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

evtl. kannst du deine Frage nochmal umformulieren bzw genauer erläutern was du unter "wer alles graphisch also api oder was anderes in C Programmiert" meinst. Irgendwie leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein was du beabsichtigst in Erfahrung zu bringen 

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## konfus123 (1. Juli 2007)

Ja ok mach ich!
Also ich möchte wissen wer alles in diesem Forum graphisch C Programmieren kann!
Dann wollte ich wissen wie ihr das macht!
Also in welcher Forrm in Win 32 API?

MFG konfus123


----------



## meifer (1. Juli 2007)

Also ich programmiere mit C und C++ graphisch mit SDL
Falls das gefragt war^^
Gruß meifer


----------



## RedWing (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,


konfus123 hat gesagt.:


> Ja ok mach ich!
> Also ich möchte wissen wer alles in diesem Forum graphisch C Programmieren kann!
> Dann wollte ich wissen wie ihr das macht!
> Also in welcher Forrm in Win 32 API?
> ...



Ich denke das wenn man C einigermaßen beherrscht, der Schritt zur Anwendung einer GUI Bibliothek nicht mehr weit ist.

Falls du eine Liste von allen weit verbreiteten GUI (bzw Widget)-Bibliotheken suchst die es so gibt, schau doch mal da
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_GUI-Bibliotheken
Dann gilt es halt sich eine auszuwählen und sich zu Spezialisieren. Ich habe schon mit Qt (C++) und Gtk (C) fortgeschrittene Erfahrungen gemacht und kann nur sagen das sich beide IMO nicht großartig unterscheiden ...

Für das Verarbeiten multimedialer(Bilder, Video, Sound, Grafik) Inhalte kann man die schon erwähnte SDL verwenden. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_DirectMedia_Layer

Zum Thema WinAPI kann ich dir leider nicht viel erzählen.

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## con-f-use (1. Juli 2007)

Ich benutze die Qt-Library. Die hat opengl-unstertützung für komplere 3D-Grafiken und eben das üblich GUI-Zeug. Vorteil: Sie ist Plattformübergriefend.

Nachteil: Die IDEs für Qt find ich alle Müll.

Troztdem wäre schön wenn du noch genau präzisieren würdest, was du von uns willst. Willst du Tipps? Oder nur rein Interesse halber?


----------



## konfus123 (2. Juli 2007)

Nein das ist nur Intresse halber!
Ich wollte mal fragen wer alles C Programmiert und dies graphisch!

Mfg


----------

